# Length of bolts on Vector Seat Post clamp



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Hey.... would anyone be kind enough to measure the entire length of the hex bolts used on the Vector seat post clamps found on Giant TCRs from 2009 to the present? A 4mm hex key is used to loosen and tighten them.

Thanks!


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

Italianrider76 said:


> Hey.... would anyone be kind enough to measure the entire length of the hex bolts used on the Vector seat post clamps found on Giant TCRs from 2009 to the present? A 4mm hex key is used to loosen and tighten them.
> 
> Thanks!


2cm / 20mm


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

I forgot to mention that I measured my Defy but should be the same as TCR.


----------

